# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Fancy frogs?

## reptileszz

Hi all, I have seen pics of these "fancy"  morphs of ACFs. Where does one get these frogs? I have only seen them for sale at that xenopus express place I think. And they get $50-60 to ship them. I know why they charge that much but it seems a lot to obtain one or two frogs. Something tells me that pet stores dont usually have fancy ones? Is there anywhere else to get them? I was looking at "reticulated albino" or if there is a patterned normal out there.

Thanks,
Carole

PS I am in CT so if anyone is breeding them here and wants to sell any let me know. I am only looking for one or maybe 2 froglets or smaller frogs.

----------


## Jen

Unless you are lucky enough to stumble across a local breeder, Xenopus is your best bet. I have ordered numerous frogs from Burley at Xenopus and they have all been extremely healthy and gorgeous!   He is great to work with.

----------


## Michael

I've seen xenopous laevis sold in three local fish stores in my area. I've only seen albino and pigmented frogs varying from light brown to dark olive green. I probably see more albinos than anything else. Never seen the rare stuff, xenopus.com is proably your best bet. I've considered purchasing from them myself now that the weather is warming up a bit.

Hey Jen if you read this, since you know a lot about the different variations of color. I saw an adult albino the other day in a pet store and I noticed his eyes were very red. My albino has black pupils and eyes that are more golden hue. Is that a separate morph?

----------


## Tony

It seems like regular albinos are the hard one's to get here. They always end up reticulated at least a bit. Even the one's I see come up for sale by owners getting rid of them.

----------

